

Putting Money In The Bank - alexcsm
http://alexanderle.com/blog/2011/money-in-the-bank.html

======
willf
I suggest a better lesson to learn is to not join competitions in which the
difference between a winner and a loser is measured in ridiculously small
numbers.

~~~
barking
That just a measure of how accurate the judging process is. It's why FIFA are
now going to experiment with goal line technology

------
runeks
I get the depositing analogy, but how is he withdrawing anything when he
competes? Competing is just training with more incentive. If anything, he's
much better/stronger after having performed at a competition than before.
After resting for a week or so, of course.

~~~
mattdeboard
This is a remarkably pedantic sentiment. Competing is not "just training with
more incentive". Competition is the thing you train _for_. The differences
psychologically are so obvious that they're not really worth enumerating.

------
cantbecool
I'll definitely think of the Phelps quote when I am unmotivated to get out of
bed and go to work in the morning. You never know, you might just learn
something new and that something can possibly change your life for the better.

~~~
barking
I think it was Woody Allen who said 90% of life is about showing up. It's a
phrase that I think of a lot both on days when I dread doing something and
after a day that went badly

~~~
icebraining
_I made the statement years ago which is often quoted that 80 percent of life
is showing up. People used to always say to me that they wanted to write a
play, they wanted to write a movie, they wanted to write a novel, and the
couple of people that did it were 80 percent of the way to having something
happen. All the other people struck out without ever getting that pack. They
couldn’t do it, that’s why they don’t accomplish a thing, they don’t do the
thing, so once you do it, if you actually write your film script, or write
your novel, you are more than half way towards something good happening. So
that I was say my biggest life lesson that has worked. All others have failed
me._

~~~
barking
Thanks, I thought it was something he'd said as a one liner, maybe in a film!

~~~
icebraining
He probably did, I think this was a follow-up.

------
antidaily
Stackin bricks.

------
heyrhett
If this isn't brogrammer wisdom, I don't know what is.

~~~
keiferski
Yeah, because having an interest in anything athletic-related makes you a
brogrammer.

 _Groan_

~~~
martey
I think heyrhett's was trying to say that article does not teach its readers
anything new about the world. You could sum it up as "practice makes perfect".

From the HN guidelines: _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or
sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon._

~~~
pbhjpbhj
One of my lads teachers has being saying "practice makes perfect" and he's
repeating it ... i counter that it's not true, it "makes better".

A counter idiom is "excellence is good enough".

Striving for perfection can be destructive.

